# Hot n tots to rattle tots



## 1more (Jan 10, 2015)

I've had a bunch of hot n tots laying around for a while. I drilled a small hole right behind the hooks and had to get a flat head screw driver to push them in. I put 6 bbs in the larger ones and 4 in the smaller one. On the last bn that one I didn't push all the way in and used nail polish hardner and covered the bb.
Turned out great and now I have more rattle tots than I know what to do with!


----------



## FISHIN 2 (Jun 22, 2005)

Great idea..


----------

